# [Visual C++] Keylogger



## ProgFreak (25. September 2004)

Hallo,

Ich will einen Keylogger schreiben aber leider weiß ich
nicht ´so wirklich wie man ein Programm schreibt, das sich zwischen der Tastatur
und Windows setzt.

Gibt es für so was eine extra funktion oder so? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

ProgFreak


----------



## Endurion (25. September 2004)

Einfach stark mit beiden Augen Richtung Hooks schielen.

Anfangspunkt: SetWindowsHookEx. Es gibt eine Reihe von Hooks, die man installieren kann, für Tastatur gibt's sogar zwei.


----------



## ProgFreak (25. September 2004)

okay und was genau sind hooks?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (25. September 2004)

Beim Relaunch Anfang Oktober hier bei Tutorials.de gibts ein ausführliches Thema zu Windows-Hooks. Das Ebook war Programmier-Tutorial Gewinner beim letzten Contest.


----------



## Endurion (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ProgFreak _
> *okay und was genau sind hooks? *



Dazu würde ich die MSDN befragen. Hooks sind eine Methode, um sich bei bestimmten Windows-Ereignissen in eine Kette von Aufrufen einzuklinken (-hooken).

Sind in der MSDN ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## C Coder (25. September 2004)

Vielleicht schauste mal hier:
http://www16.brinkster.com/fansoft/Tutorials/Hook Me Up.html


----------

